# looking for



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

topic pretty much says it...im running about 100-120 watts of light on my 75 right now. Can anyone think of something relatively easy to find that i can used as a foreground/ground cover plant?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

microswords are what i am using, however they seem to be quite slow spreading, and have high light requirments.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

try glosso's or dwarf hairgrass. I had both of em in a 40 w/ 96w. they ever grew


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

typically, and I mean typically..







you need high light output for low ground cover plants such as glosso, dwarf hairgrass, or microsword. I have 220w of PC lighting I got from AH Supply, and I have carpets of microsword, dwarf hairgrass, and pigmy chain sword forming in just under a month.. This high lighting means I have a high demand for fertilizer and carbon.. if these needs are not met, you can count on being an algea farmer, and/or a good plant killer.
If you want plants for low light set ups, try looking @ plantgeek.com and look under low light plants.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

would these grow in sand? or will u need gravil?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sand will work, it just isn't heavy enough to hold it down if it comes up. so, it will work, just pray that it stays put!! but if it doesnt you can always replat it, but that is annoying


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> typically, and I mean typically..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, that's why im looking for an additional pc with about 40w








BTW: I like your sig...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Blitz, is that a PC 96w that you have on your 40? Should be pretty good. -I blew some loot when I bought some stuff for my tank, so im glad ebay exists... LOL 
now I know what to buy... on a 40 that I wanted ground cover plants in, i might of went for the AH supply 2x55w kit. I went 4x55 for my 75. I hope u plan on pumpin CO2 for yer tank when u get the new light. If you look on ebay, there is a seller named gdew25 who is quick, fair priced and reliable for HP CO2 stuff. I got my 10lb cylander off a guy on ebay named tester837 who was a great seller too. Don't forget to feed your plants more too when u get the light







(gregwatson.com)

BTW, i relate to yer sig too.. "im sorry Lord for the thing I made it..it's all about You, Jesus."


----------

